

The Eyes Have It: Last week's Apple mystery is all about video chips - naish
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080801_005339.html

======
wmf
FAIL. GPUs can encode/decode H.264, so there's no reason for a separate chip.

------
vizard
Why are we seeing so many mac rumors including completely unsubstantiated and
unfounded ones? Please dont convert this site to macrumor or appleinsider.

